# Dallas, TX GSD trainer?



## mmahal408

Anyone know of any good trainers in the Dallas Forth Worth metroplex? I've searched and found several with prices ranging from $200-$1500! I'd rather go to someone who I can be referred to, has anyone had a good experience with a local trainer? If so, please advise. Thanks.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

What type of training are you considering? Basic obedience, shutzhund, agility, etc?


----------



## mmahal408

I'm sorry, I wanted to do basic obedience training? Kobe actually is already somewhat house trained being 5 years old. (Sit, Stay, Down, Fetch, etc.) I just find his attention often wandering at times and him being aggressive towards strangers (anyone he doesn't know good or bad). What I mean by aggressive is ferociously barking, however he has never bit anyone. I know I've failed to establish I am the leader to some extent and I think that's part of the problem. I have no issue with him barking at strangers but he needs to know when to stop upon command. I know a professional trainer would help establish a consistent behavior. If anyone thinks I need something other than basic obedience training please advise, thanks.


----------



## Emoore

You don't mention where you are in the metroplex, but if you want to do basic obedience, I LOVE What a Great Dog! in Prosper, just north of Frisco. That's where I take obedience and agility classes with my dog. However, your regular group obedience class _may_ not allow you to come if you are having aggression problems that are beyond your control. If that is the case, Karen Deeds at Canine Connection is a trainer/behaviorist that Good Shepherd Rescue North Texas uses for some of their rescued dogs with emotional and behavioral issues. Her website is Canine Connection for the Real World Canine. I do not know her personally and have not used her; but she comes highly recommended by the rescue. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## neiltus

where you live in dallas is of importance.

I will second what a great dog. You might consider private classes. Pricing is better than what you are looking at...and she is VERY patient.

I know someone up in princeton, but her schedule is iffy.

I also use Pam White. Great for basic OB, agility, etc...however I think she is better for people with a little more experience.

I would also suggest that you consider training beyond basic OB. It will make your life so much better and help bonding and make your dog sleep better! Keeping the dog working will save yourself a lot of trouble.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I go to CMC Dog training facility in FlowerMound- LOVE them, highly recommended.


----------



## mmahal408

I'm sorry, I'm located in Plano area. I'm all for going beyond basic obedience training once I find a good trainer. I think it will be more of a challenge for whomever trains Kobe with him bein 5 + years old. Im leaning toward what a great dog, however I just came across another reasonable priced trainer who makes home visits. His website is Dallasdogtrainer.com and his name is Mark. I gave him a call and he seemed to be knowledgeable, anyone tried this trainer before?


----------



## Emoore

mmahal408 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm located in Plano area. I'm all for going beyond basic obedience training once I find a good trainer. I think it will be more of a challenge for whomever trains Kobe with him bein 5 + years old.


Not really. I've trained foster dogs that were that age and older and it's never been a problem. If anything it's easier than training pups because they can sustain their attention for longer than a goldfish. 



mmahal408 said:


> Im leaning toward what a great dog, however I just came across another reasonable priced trainer who makes home visits. His website is Dallasdogtrainer.com and his name is Mark. I gave him a call and he seemed to be knowledgeable, anyone tried this trainer before?


I went to his website. The guy seems to be basing his training around reward-based clicker training, which is awesome for training new behaviors such as sit/stay/come/heel/down and tricks. It's also great for shaping behaviors. HOWEVER, if your goal is to learn new things with your dog, I STRONGLY recommend getting into a class instead of having a trainer come to your home, so your dog learns from the get-go to listen to you in unfamiliar areas and when there are strange dogs around. I'm not a fan of in-home training for this reason. 

Also, depending on what is causing your dog's aggression, whether it be fear, resource guarding, negative past experiences, unconscious cues on your part, etc-- clicker training and working with a _trainer_ might not work. You might need to work with a behaviorist to get to the root of your dog's issues.


----------



## neiltus

i second emoore again. Age has nothing to do with it. I have tough my 19 yo new stuff.

i know nothing of the guy who comes to your house, and again, while it might be nice for you, your not going to have the socialization aspect. Our dogs need to be out and about with other dogs.

I would do a private lesson or two with WAGD and see where your at. Also consider transitioning into a group class where your dog can learn to be around other dogs. After this if you want some at home classes...then go for it.

I personally would never bring a trainer into my house. Too much of my dogs territory and the performance of my dog is skewed at their home.

There is absolutely no reason why you can't train with two trainers. I currently train with a club, by myself, and with 3 other trainers. Granted, some trainers will not support this method, but one has to be able to see the different ways to get to the end result.


----------



## JT2915

Does anyone know mellodee middleton? near Princeton? 
i was thinking for getting a GSD from her and also train through her.


----------



## Packen

mmahal408 said:


> I'm sorry, I wanted to do basic obedience training? Kobe actually is already somewhat house trained being 5 years old. (Sit, Stay, Down, Fetch, etc.) I just find his attention often wandering at times and him being aggressive towards strangers (anyone he doesn't know good or bad). What I mean by aggressive is ferociously barking, however he has never bit anyone. I know I've failed to establish I am the leader to some extent and I think that's part of the problem. I have no issue with him barking at strangers but he needs to know when to stop upon command. I know a professional trainer would help establish a consistent behavior. If anyone thinks I need something other than basic obedience training please advise, thanks.


He is just a baby. I am also in Plano and if you want can help you with the basics. You train, I help you to learn.


----------



## Emoore

JT2915 said:


> Does anyone know mellodee middleton? near Princeton?
> i was thinking for getting a GSD from her and also train through her.


Never met her, but I've heard a lot about her and all of it is positive.


----------



## oliviawilson132

*Dog Walking Frisco*

Personable Pet Care is a full service in home pet care provider. Our wide range of services include dog, cat and small animal pet sitting, <a href=http://www.personablepetcare.com>dog walking Frisco</a>, overnight home care,Pet Sitting Plano, basic grooming, waste scooping North Texas, Pet Sitting Mckinney, Pet Sitting Allen, Dog Walking, North Texas, and pet taxi service.


----------



## CHerreid

I am a new user and noticed your post from last year, am also looking for training for an adult dog in the DFW area. Did you have any luck?


----------



## Butch Cappel

Melodee has a wolrd of excperience in the GSD world and produces some of the best dogs around. I train a lot of her dogs and over the years have always seen good dogs that do exactly what she bred them for, good place to get a quality Shepherd.


----------

